# LED



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 22, 2001)

Please look at this thread... three posts; please respond to it!!!












http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=3&t=000590


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jun 23, 2001)

Nevermind, i got it


----------

